# UR Strut Bar installed



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey all!
Well it finally arrived! I ordered the UR Front Strut Bar from Throwdown Performance back at the beginning of March and it arrived last week! Took long enough but I'm very happy with the price and that I finally got it! I'm also contemplating ordering the rear 2pt bar as well. It was a very easy 10 minute installation and I definitely notice a difference. Overall I'm happy.


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

Ive installed in from Ultra Racing. 5-10 minute installation and I definitely to notice a difference in handling!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

KlausGejl said:


> Ive installed in from Ultra Racing. 5-10 minute installation and I definitely to notice a difference in handling!
> 
> View attachment 4584


Have you by anychance installed the rear 2pt bar that goes in the trunk? I think I'll get that one also!


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

We have a video on YouTube with install instructions of the front and rear bar. We also have a rear bar in stock.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Throwdown (Aug 19, 2011)

Glad you received it! We have plenty of these now in stock for our CruzeTalk customers (as well as the others braces).


----------



## OLD SFG GUY (Mar 27, 2012)

Vendors, Could you please put links to your websites in your Sigs.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Please click on our logo, Thanks!
Steve


----------



## Throwdown (Aug 19, 2011)

OLD SFG GUY said:


> Vendors, Could you please put links to your websites in your Sigs.


Odd, hopefully it shows now..

Here's the (work in progress) Cruze section where we are updating with many new parts 

CRUZE : THROWDOWN PERFORMANCE, EBC Brakes | P2R | BC Racing | Techna-Fit | Unorthodox Racing | Megan Racing


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Hey all!
> Well it finally arrived! I ordered the UR Front Strut Bar from Throwdown Performance back at the beginning of March and it arrived last week! Took long enough but I'm very happy with the price and that I finally got it! I'm also contemplating ordering the rear 2pt bar as well. It was a very easy 10 minute installation and I definitely notice a difference. Overall I'm happy.
> 
> View attachment 4582


What kind of a difference do you notice?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

sciphi said:


> What kind of a difference do you notice?


Its kind of hard to explain not being a professional race car driver but it feels more stable around curves, less body roll, and a general feeling of more control.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

The Front Brace on our ECO made a huge difference when it came to steering feel, it gets rid of the steering wheel slop, especially on the highway, stays more pointed where you want it to go.
Later,
Steve


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

InsaneSpeed said:


> The Front Brace on our ECO made a huge difference when it came to steering feel, it gets rid of the steering wheel slop, especially on the highway, stays more pointed where you want it to go.
> Later,
> Steve


Yeah! What Steve said! Thats it!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> The Front Brace on our ECO made a huge difference when it came to steering feel, it gets rid of the steering wheel slop, especially on the highway, stays more pointed where you want it to go.
> Later,
> Steve


Thanks! One more item to add onto the wish list.


----------



## Higgs Boson (Mar 7, 2012)

What you feel is a stiffer chassis, less body flex which allows the suspension to work as designed and removes some of the variables in suspension motion.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Higgs Boson said:


> What you feel is a stiffer chassis, less body flex which allows the suspension to work as designed and removes some of the variables in suspension motion.


It does that too but with the design of the strut bar it applies light pressure on the strut cap, this tightens up steering feel,.
Later
Steve


----------



## Higgs Boson (Mar 7, 2012)

InsaneSpeed said:


> It does that too but with the design of the strut bar it applies light pressure on the strut cap, this tightens up steering feel,.
> Later
> Steve


Huh?

You might ask yourself HOW it applies pressure to the strut cap. By using the opposing flex from the other side of the chassis (other strut). Of course it puts "pressure on the strut cap." It is preventing chassis flex by holding the strut caps apart....It doesn't do anything just sitting there, you need to try to flex the chassis, which is pretty much the definition of a brace.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Higgs Boson said:


> Huh?
> 
> You might ask yourself HOW it applies pressure to the strut cap. By using the opposing flex from the other side of the chassis (other strut). Of course it puts "pressure on the strut cap." It is preventing chassis flex by holding the strut caps apart....It doesn't do anything just sitting there, you need to try to flex the chassis, which is pretty much the definition of a brace.


The design of this strut brace is held on by pressure from your strut top caps, it does not bolt down. This in turns holds the struts in place from steering wheel input and bumps due to this pressure. Yes, it does keep the struts at the same point from chassis flex, but on the steering feel, this is done in a different manner.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Higgs Boson (Mar 7, 2012)

InsaneSpeed said:


> The design of this strut brace is held on by pressure from your strut top caps, it does not bolt down. This in turns holds the struts in place from steering wheel input and bumps due to this pressure. Yes, it does keep the struts at the same point from chassis flex, but on the steering feel, this is done in a different manner.
> Thanks,
> Steve


ok, so can you explain how it affects steering feel differently by not "bolting down?" are you saying it supports the upper strut mount inside the strut tower? does it do away with a mounting bushing? does the cruze not have a traditionally mounted strut? do you have any empirical evidence gathered from scientific testing to support this? can we see it? why don't all strut bars mount this way if this is the case? etc.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

When you pop your hood and look at the strut cap and around it, you will notice there is no bolts coming through thes strut tower, the cruze does use a different style of top mount from the common. If you were to take off the top cap, and just set the strut bar on to the strut tower and drove it, it would fly off. When you bolt the strut caps back into place ot holds the strut brace in place with that cap be pressure. The rubber on the bottom of that strut cap is touching the strut brace, creating friction, which tighten up the steering feel. I have many hours into the help of getting UR products for tth cruze over here, go onto YouTube and search Cruze Ultra Racing and see the install video, this may help you understand.Steve


----------



## Higgs Boson (Mar 7, 2012)

InsaneSpeed said:


> When you pop your hood and look at the strut cap and around it, you will notice there is no bolts coming through thes strut tower, the crude does use a different style of top mount from the common. If you were to take off the top cap, and just set the strut bar on to the strut tower and drove it, it would fly off. When you bolt the strut caps back into place ot holds the strut brace in place with that cap be pressure. The rubber on the bottom of that strut cap is touching the strut brace, creating friction, which tighten up the steering feel. I have many hours into the help of getting UR products for tth cruze over here, go onto YouTube and search Cruze Ultra Racing and see the install video, this may help you understand.Steve


Ok but I am still having trouble seeing how that leads to any different steering feel (feel is subjective, response is measurable) compared to a normal mount strut bar. I won't rain on your parade anymore, if it works, it works, however it mounts.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

No worries, not raining, sun is shining, lol. Response is changed but feel is what you notice, yes everyone gets a different feedback of that feel, so yes I agree, it is subjective. Good talk, I like people that question, have a good day!
Steve


----------



## jgweb2000 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey Steve, 



Would you mind detailing the installation process a little more? I would also appriciate pictures of the rear struts, need to see if my woofers will still fit 



Jgweb2000


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Does it come in another other color than white?


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Here you go:
Front install
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Rear install
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
Later
Steve


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

No, all Ultra Racing products are white.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Bummer. I wonder what it would cost me to get it done black.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Paint them yourself im doin red when I get the im taping them off all but the sticker.

h3llion


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Paint them yourself im doin red when I get the im taping them off all but the sticker.
> 
> h3llion



Ill have them media blasted and powder coated.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea im doin motor paint probebly

h3llion


----------



## jgweb2000 (Oct 11, 2011)

Will the strut bar move, or is it simply to reinforce and stiffen the chassis?


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> Here you go:
> Front install
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> ...


Links didn't work.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

InsaneSpeed said:


> Here you go:
> Front install
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> ...


Ya, links don't go anywhere...

Also could you post the actual videos and not the mobile versions. thanks


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

A quick YouTube search brings the videos right up.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I never meant this to turn into a debate on scientific facts. All I know is that the car feels more compliant and tighter.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

No Worries bud. I will fix the links later when I am at a computer.


----------



## jgweb2000 (Oct 11, 2011)

I enjoy DIY projects but when it comes to the bolts that hold my suspension on I need to inquire further. What warranty issues will this mod entail? As long as I use the torque wrench will I get it sufficiently tight as to not compromise the safety of my vehicle?


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Have you by anychance installed the rear 2pt bar that goes in the trunk? I think I'll get that one also!


No... need room for the babytroller!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Rear upper bar now installed. I dont mind saying that the drivers side bracket was much easier to install than the passenger side. With the passenger side I had to fish the bracket down to the hole that bar mounts to using a long piece of fishing line. It took many many tries and lots of frustration but it finally paid off. 

Hoping my Cruze and my Droid 3 are still here to send this message barring any engine fires!


----------

